# Dry ice



## ShOrTbUs (May 26, 2012)

i work on the loading docks of an ice cream company, would it hurt my plants if i every so often brought home some dry ice and just let it dissipate in my grow room. seems like it would be a nice treat for them. i just wanna make sure that there arent any drawbacks to randomly upping the CO2 level in my grow room for a short period of time

and no im not buying the dry ice, sometimes we just have extra that will dissipate before its sold, and i was told i could take some if i had a use for it


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

better use would be making hashafter the harvest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2012)

IMO, it will not benefit the plants enough to even justify bringing it home.  CO2 is not one of those things that a little boost periodically is going to make any difference.  CO2 needs to be controlled and regulated to be of use.  There are also other things you need (like enhanced lumens) to benefit from extra CO2.  Making sure your space has good air exchange will do far more good than the dry ice.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 26, 2012)

alright just checking, since its so readily available to me it was worth asking


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2012)

I understand--I love being able to utilize free things.  In this case, the dry ice would probably be best utilized in making hash, as Ozzy mentioned.


----------



## ColoradoLady (May 27, 2012)

Good Morning....You mentioned making hash with dry ice.  I've looked for a thread here on that and do not find one.  Sounds interesting.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 27, 2012)

my take is that the dry ice is used to flash freeze the trichomes so they just fall off, to make hash with, but i dunno it might serve other purposes


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 27, 2012)

id love to try it myself but cant find dry ice around here in anything other than economy sized amounts. theres alot of videos around, check out youtbe but my take on it is you use bubble bags or a similar screen. add weed and dry ice and just shake. the trics fall off as they are frozen and snapped and only the right size will pass through the micron sieve. so if you just wanted it done in one go youd use the biggest micron bag or if you wanted it done in differing sizes youd start at the smallest micron bag and work your way up so it would be divided into the right sizes, just like bubble hash but it seems incredibly fast and easy.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 27, 2012)

if you have convenience stores where u live, then u have large quantities somewhere near you. what the convenience stores do is, they have it delievered by an ice cream company in your area. so go to a local store, cvs, rite aid, etc. and just ask them what is the name of the ice cream company that delievers to them. then google the ice cream company and look for a local branch that handles distribution. simply go there and they will sell you a 40lb block of dry ice. its 18$ for a 40 pounder where i work

edit: they'll even cut it for you...the company i work for sell's 40lbs of dry ice in pellet form too


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 28, 2012)

things here arent so straightforward and easy, id say the only distributors are probably 3-4 hours away if not further, i might look into it after my current grow but everything that seems easy to find in the us is near impossible here. backasswards country:angrywife:
also i dont drive so that makes things much worse, try and haul 40 pounds of dry ice up and down the country on a bus :hubba: 
cheers for the info though.
we need a walmart invasion.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 28, 2012)

ohh god i would never wish that on anyone. walmart is the devil, and if they ever try to put one up where you live. you should start a protest to try and stop them


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 28, 2012)

they own stores here, asda in the uk and dunnes over here but they are nothing like walmart, maybe the uk ones are closer, they just own the profits. 
i know theyre evil but it seems handy for grow stuff, no shop here could you buy a hps in other than a shady enough grow shop way overpriced. from diy'ish threads on here it seems like you can buy a whole grow room setup in one basically. just for the ease maybe itd be worth signing away my soul to them.:hubba:


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 29, 2012)

THG I would have to disagree. C02 can be beneficial in small amounts periodically. It's not going to give the desired C02 effect if you only use it in small doses and sporadically but it will definitely do good. The plants breathe it so adding it in can only be beneficial unless you're adding it when it's not needed.

If you've got the dry ice available to you, I'd say why not.... I used c02 my last go around without any sort of controller. No consistent usage either, just sporadic, And it definitely made my plants grow hardier faster.

And if you're in a place like an ice cream factory you've probably got more than enough of it available. You can easily do the math to figure out the concentration of C02 needed and what size piece of dry ice you'd need to dissipate into the room.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

you can buy Dry Ice and most welding supply stores like Airgas if they bottle gases for welding them they have dryice available at least here in the US that is.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> THG I would have to disagree. C02 can be beneficial in small amounts periodically. It's not going to give the desired C02 effect if you only use it in small doses and sporadically but it will definitely do good. The plants breathe it so adding it in can only be beneficial unless you're adding it when it's not needed.
> 
> If you've got the dry ice available to you, I'd say why not.... I used c02 my last go around without any sort of controller. No consistent usage either, just sporadic, And it definitely made my plants grow hardier faster.
> 
> And if you're in a place like an ice cream factory you've probably got more than enough of it available. You can easily do the math to figure out the concentration of C02 needed and what size piece of dry ice you'd need to dissipate into the room.



I would say that if your grow was better, you probably had it dialed in better or you were deficient in CO2 to begin with.  There really is no advantage to an added shot of CO2 every once in a while.  There is also not disadvantage other than the time and energy expended.  But for CO2 enhancement to be beneficial, it has to be regulated and controlled and accompanied by things like higher temps and enhanced lumens.


----------



## cmd420 (May 29, 2012)

*An ice cream company*??!!!

Holy jeez! I hope yer gettin' a discount!

Good times!


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 31, 2012)

While you may be right in my case, since I had no real way to pinpoint whether or not it actually would have been the c02 i was adding in making the difference. I can't imagine that many indoor grows have proper c02 levels to begin with and it's not something everyone checks, so I can still see a periodic dosage being beneficial.

I live in a place where the quality of my water isn't something I have to worry about. We are rated #3 (or at least we were when i last heard about it about 6 years ago) in the world for quality of water, and I'm partial to being meticulous when measuring and feeding. If I feel like I somehow added too much of something because I was stoned when mixing i'll scrap 50 gallons of solution to remix it just in case.

This is something I'd still be hesitant to agree wholly with you on though. I'd like to try an experiment with 3 plants. One fully controlled with c02 enrichment, one with periodic enrichment and no extra control, and one without c02 or extra control just to really see if there could be a benefit at all for sure.


----------



## Roddy (May 31, 2012)

Git er done, PB, experimentation is a great way to learn!! :aok:

But I fear THG is spot on, yet again!!


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 31, 2012)

More than likely. I just can't get past the "it's what they breathe so as long as it's not a poisonous amount it has to be beneficial in at least some way" thought process


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Nov 5, 2012)

i know im a little late to join this conversation, but i read on MP that you can cure your bud with dry ice. apparently if you put it in with the buds after harvest, it will evaporate away and suck all the moisture out of the buds, leaving the cured bud behind.

i have not done this myself(and i dont know if this actually works), but may be something to look into if you have a ton of dry ice available to you


----------



## Rucko (Jun 24, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i work on the loading docks of an ice cream company, would it hurt my plants if i every so often brought home some dry ice and just let it dissipate in my grow room. seems like it would be a nice treat for them. i just wanna make sure that there arent any drawbacks to randomly upping the CO2 level in my grow room for a short period of time
> 
> and no im not buying the dry ice, sometimes we just have extra that will dissipate before its sold, and i was told i could take some if i had a use for it


 dry ice is Co2 . Plants love it ! it can produce 3x the size of the buds.


----------

